# dusseldorf



## 109320 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi does anyone know for a campsite open in dusseldorf as we are going there in late march and have a 36 ft rv thnx kevin


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

You can get "Campsites in Germany" free of charge from the German Tourist Office in London.

The two campsites listed which are closest to Düsseldorf don't open until 1st April.

There are two campsites a little further away which are open all year:
At Langenfeld there is Wasserski Camping Langenfeld, postcode 40764, GPS co-ordinates 51°6'38"N; 6°54'29"E
At Mülheim/Ruhr there is Campinggesellschaft am Entenfangsee, postcode 45481, GPS co-ordinates 51°22'23N; 6°49'7"E

I haven't used either of them but I do know that public transport runs from Mülheim to Dusseldorf.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I know you said campsites but there is a large Stellplatz in Dusseldorf if thats any good....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1448

Pete


----------



## 109320 (Jan 19, 2008)

* 
many thanks for the pointers will let you know how we get on thnx kev and nicky*


----------

